# Newest Hertz Mille ML 700.2 Midrange



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

The Newest Hertz Mille ML 700.2 Midrange

Only opened to take pics. Never Installed. I'm selling my new midrange I just purchased to take care of other business. These are excellent speakers

Brand New! Hertz Mille ML 700 Midrange 70mm 100W 4ohm - eBay (item 120704597081 end time Apr-02-11 16:48:29 PDT)

Size: 70mm (2" 3/4)
Impedance: 4ohm
Efficiency: 92 dB/SPL
Frequency Range: 200 / 14k
Power Handling: 100 W Hi-pass filtered 250 Hz @ 12 dB Oct.


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

Bump. I'm willing to sell these on here for $225.00 and I will pay for shipping in the United States. I changed systems to the Audison Thesis K3 and I had already ordered this set. 

I just bought them a week ago, brand new. 

Some need an excellent midrange?


----------



## ib_604 (Jun 17, 2009)

sold?


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup. Sold


----------

